# Trivia 9/24



## luckytrim (Sep 24, 2019)

trivia 9/24
DID YOU KNOW ...
The smallest dog on record was a matchbox-size Yorkshire  Terrier. It was
2.5" tall at the shoulder, 3.5" from nose tip to tail, and  weighed only 4
ounces

1. How many strings does a cello have?
2. Fill in the Blank ;
Venice is located on ___islands in a lagoon between the mouths  of the Po and 
Piave Rivers
  a. - 17
  b. - 77
  c. - 107
  d. - 117
3. What word best fits in the blanks ?
_____ Theft, _____ Cash, _____ Officer
4. Name the group who scored big with these lyrics  ;
Well, I've never been to heaven
But I've been to Oklahoma
Oh, they tell me I was born there
But I really don't remember
5. Endorphins, natural Painkillers, are produced in the body,  but where, 
exactly ?
  a. - Spleen
  b. - Pancreas
  c. - Brain
  d. - Thyroid
6. Name That Comedian(s)...
"The Royal Society for Putting Things on Top of Other  Things"
7. What holiday in the USA commemorated the 1918 ceasefire on  the Western 
Front that resulted in the end of the fighting in World War  I?
8. When Mitt Romney ran for POTUS, who was his running mate  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The color most associated with crash-test dummies ; ‘fashion’  Khaki .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Four
2. - d
3. Petty
4. Three Dog Night
5. - c
6. Monty Python's Flying Circus
7. Armistice Day (Later changed to Veteran's Day, so I'll  accept that ..)
8. Paul Ryan





CRAP !!
The dummy is dressed in yellow and painted with markings on  the head and
knees. This is so that researchers can see the movements more  easily in
their review of the slow-motion films. 44 data points are  located in the
dummy and, in a 100-150 millisecond crash, record between 30  000 and 35 000
items of data. The data is stored in the dummy and downloaded  to a computer
once testing is complete.


----------

